# Furpocalypse 2015



## SaphiraWolf (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi all!! My name is Saphira, or you can call me Saph. I was just wondering how many are going to Furpocalypse 2015? If all goes well my boyfriend (mate) and I will be attending and it will be our very first con!! Were so excited!! Anyways was wonder if anyone wanted to do some kind of meet up? :-D


----------



## TogoWolf (Aug 11, 2015)

Had to follow your lead and join the forums, Saph!  Lol. 

Hi all, I'm Togo, Saphira's boyfriend/mate.  Nice to meet you all.  And yes, we're super pumped about Furpocalypse!!  Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## DisneyMudkip (Aug 16, 2015)

Sadly, I won't be going to Furpocalypse in 2015 but I hope I can make it in 2016! However, I do plan on going to Anthro New England 2016.


----------



## Nashida (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm going. It's a given, it'll be my mate and I's 1-year anniversary this year (asked each other out the Sunday of the con last year), plus it's only about a 2 hour drive south for me.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 20, 2015)

THE FUCKING FURPOCALYPSE IS HAPPENING RIGHT HERE IN THESE FORUMS YOU MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## SaphiraWolf (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh that sounds really cool. Congrats


----------

